# Hasta la victoria siempre!



## reyes20

Hola! Soy nuevo en este foro y tengo una consulta haber si hay alguien me ayuda, please! Pues necesito que alguien me ayude a traducir esta famosisima frase de la revolucion cubana. He mirado en diccionarios del latin pero no estoy seguro del orden de las palabras. Muchisimas gracias a todos y a ver si tengo suerte.

Felicidades por el foro.


----------



## mateo19

¡Hola y bienvenido al foro!

Aquí es normal que el que hace la pregunta haga un intento.  Trata de traducirlo tú primero y después los foreros te darán una mano.  ¿Cuál orden de palabras has escogido para tu oración?

¡Suerte!
Mateo


----------



## reyes20

Pues mira como no tengo ni idea de latin, lo que he hecho es buscar en diccionarios, pero vamos ahi va; seria una cosa como ; usque victôria semper . Ya se que esta mal , a ver si a ti se te da mejor , jeje un saludo y gracias por contestar


----------



## Cagey

Hola reyes20!

(Pardon me please.  I cannot write in Spanish.  I hope you can read English; maybe someone will translate for us.)

This forum is different from the other forums.  If you do not know Latin, we do not require you to try to translate yourself.  We will try to help you.

This are my suggestions:  
Semper, donec [sit] victoria! (Always, until there is victory!)
Semper, donec vinciamus!  (Always, until we are victorious!)
Semper contendamus , donec vinciamus!  (Let us always struggle, until we are victorious!)​I hope someone will translate my English into Spanish, as well as make suggestions of their own.


----------



## reyes20

Thank Cagey . I translate your text, I am very grateful for your interest


----------



## mateo19

Ah, pues qué bueno que este foro tiene otras reglas!  (En los otros te obligan a intentarlo tú primero.)

Por las dudas, voy a traducir las traducciones de nuestro amigo, Cagey:

 Semper, donec [sit] victoria! (¡Siempre, hasta que haya victoria!)
Semper, donec vinciamus!  (¡Siempre, hasta que venzamos!)
Semper contendamus , donec vinciamus!  (¡Que luchemos siempre, hasta que venzamos!)

¡Espero que esto te ayude!


----------



## mateo19

A mí se me ocurre otra posibilidad (pues, hay tantas posibilidades en la traducción):

Eamus, donec victoria!  (¡Vayamos, hasta la victoria!)

In this one, I wanted to convey the idea of "let's go, let's keep moving forward, going forward" until we obtain victory.

Can anyone help me refine that with a verb that is more suitable that "ire"?  Gratias!


----------



## reyes20

Ey muchas gracias, vuestras soluciones son geniales, THANK YOU!!


----------



## Cagey

mateo19 said:


> Eamus, donec victoria!  (¡Vayamos, hasta la victoria!)
> 
> In this one, I wanted to convey the idea of "let's go, let's keep moving forward, going forward" until we obtain victory.
> 
> Can anyone help me refine that with a verb that is more suitable that "ire"?  Gratias!



_Ire_ is probably not what you mean.  It usually means to "go" in the literal sense of "move".  The transferred meanings do not include the one you need.  

_Progredior_ (advance/ proceed: 'progress' is derived from this verb) would be better.   With this verb, you would use the preposition _ad_ rather than the conjunction _donec_.  _ad_ takes the accusative, so:
_Progrediamur ad victoriam._ (Let us advance towards victory.)​


----------

